# Weekly Competition 2018-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' R F' U' F2 R F' U
*2. *U R2 U' F2 R U' F2 R2 F' U'
*3. *U R' U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
*4. *F2 R U F2 U R' F U'
*5. *R' F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R2

*3x3x3
1. *R' B2 U2 R F U' L' U' D2 R U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' D'
*2. *L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F2 R F2 U2 L U L2 D2 L F'
*3. *U F R D R' L U' F U R' L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2
*4. *F U2 L U2 R' L2 D L B' R F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2
*5. *F2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R F R B2 D U' B' F D R

*4x4x4
1. *B' Fw' Uw' U2 F R' U' F R D R' F' Rw Fw F' L' B F2 Rw Fw L R' D Uw B' R D2 Fw D' Uw' B2 D F Rw B F L Rw' U' Fw
*2. *L2 F2 U' B2 U' F D2 Fw F D U2 F' D2 Uw' L Rw R F' L U F' Rw' F U' R' Uw R' B' F2 Uw2 L Uw B2 L R F2 R B2 L2 Fw
*3. *Uw' L D' Fw' D2 Fw2 L B2 Fw Rw' B2 F' Rw' R Uw Rw2 D2 Fw F2 Uw' U' Fw F' R2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B' R2 D' Rw F' L Rw Fw Uw U Fw'
*4. *R B' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D' R F' Rw Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 B' Rw R F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' B Fw2 F' D F' D' Uw2 U' R F
*5. *Uw2 R2 Uw2 F L' F2 D' Fw2 D2 Rw B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R2 U B' Fw2 F2 L' Fw Uw' B2 Fw' L' Fw F2 D Uw2 U Fw' L B2 U2

*5x5x5
1. *Uw' Bw Fw F' U Lw' Bw Lw2 B2 D2 Bw2 F' D B' F Uw2 Lw B Uw' Lw B F' R Bw2 F Dw' L Uw2 R Fw F2 Uw U2 Rw B Rw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' B Rw' Dw Lw B2 Fw2 R Dw2 Rw B2 F2 D F' Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw' B' D' U Fw2
*2. *Fw' Rw Fw L Bw Fw2 U' B2 Lw Uw' U2 Fw Rw' R' Dw' F2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw' D Lw2 U' L B' Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw B2 U' F' R2 F' Uw2 B Lw2 D2 Uw2 L Rw B' Fw U2 L2 R Dw R' B2 Uw Bw D2 U' L2 Lw' Uw2 Rw B Lw2
*3. *Bw2 Fw' F' Uw' R' B' Lw' Dw L' U Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw U2 Lw D' Dw Lw Rw2 F U Bw' Lw Uw B' Fw F' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 Rw Uw2 U L2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw Rw Fw' Uw2 B' F L2 Bw' Lw B' Fw D Bw Dw' Fw' Rw2 R2
*4. *B' Dw' L' Lw Dw2 B2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' B R2 Uw2 U2 B R' B Bw U' R Bw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Fw L B2 F2 U' L Lw2 Rw' F' R Bw2 Fw2 F' L' R' U2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' B' D2 Uw U' Lw F' R2 Dw' U' L
*5. *D2 B2 Bw Uw2 U Bw Lw D' Dw' Uw U F' Uw Bw Rw U' L Lw' R2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' B' Bw2 U' L' Dw' Uw' R B D' Uw2 U B' Lw R' F' L Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U Fw R2 B' U Lw' Rw Dw2 F Lw Uw2 R2 B L

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 R F L2 2L2 2F2 U 2L' 2U 2L2 3U2 B D' 2L 2B' L' R B 2D' L2 2L' 2R2 R' 2F2 F2 2D' B' L' 2R 3F' F2 2R2 3U F U 3R2 R' 2U2 3F' 2U F2 2U U F 2L2 2R B 2U2 R 3F 2D 2U B2 D R' 2B 2F2 L' B' F 3U 3F 2D2 3U 2U' U L' F2 R' 3U2
*2. *3U2 R 2D2 L 2D2 2R R' D 3U 2U B' F' 2D' 2B' 2L R2 2U' 2L' U 2L2 2R2 2F 3R' F' 2D U' 2F F' 2L 3F' L 3R' F 2D L2 3U B' 3R2 B 2D2 2F2 3R B' 2B' 3F 2F' F2 2D R2 2B2 2D F' 2D' 3R2 D2 2F' 2D2 B2 2B 2L D U2 2L 2F2 3U 2U 3F 2F 2R 3F'
*3. *D 2L' 2R' R2 3U L2 2R' U2 B 3F2 R D 2U2 2L 3F 2L2 3R' 2B2 F2 2R' F2 2U' R2 B2 F' 3U 2U U' 3R2 2B 2L 2D' 2L U B2 2F 2R' 2F2 L B2 R' 3U 2L 3R' 2R2 U 2B' 3F 2L2 2R2 2U2 L2 2D' 3U R 2F F' 3U2 U2 3R' 2F' 3R 2F' F 3R' 2D B2 2D 3R' F
*4. *2R 3F' 3U2 2B F2 2L2 3R 2B' 2R' D2 2B' F L2 2L' 2D2 3U 3F 2F 3R' 2R' 2B2 2D' 3U L' 3R 2R' 2U2 3F2 3U' B2 F D 3U L2 F 3R2 2D 3F' 2U' 3R2 2F 2L D2 3F 2F' 2U2 2B2 2U2 2R' 2D' 2B2 2F2 3U' B 3F2 D 3U 2U' 3R2 U' B2 2F' L' D' B' R 2B2 3F F' U'
*5. *2R B2 3F2 R' 2D 2F2 2D' 3F' F' R 2B' 2F 2L 3F2 F2 2L 2R R 3U2 L' 2L 3R2 R B2 2U2 L2 B' 2D F' 2R2 R2 2D' 2L 2U2 2F' 2U L 3R2 2B 3F' D' 2B 3U' 2B' 2F' R2 2D U' 2R R' 3U2 2L 2R 2B 3F2 D L 2L' 3F' 2R2 R2 3U 2B2 2U2 2R' 2U' L2 2B 2F' F2

*7x7x7
1. *2R' 3F L2 3D2 B F2 D2 2L' 2B' U' 3R2 D' 2D 2B 3D L2 3F' 2L2 B2 2B 3F' 2F 2R2 B L' F2 U2 2B D2 3U 2U2 B' 3F2 3L' 2D' F L 3B 2D 3L2 3R2 D' 3F' 2U2 2B' L2 2B L 3B' D' 2D' 2L' 3B' 3F' 2U U2 2F2 U' B' 3R 2B 3B' D2 3D 3U 2L 2D 2U2 3R 2R' 3F' U2 3R F 3L R B 3F2 2L' 3L' 3R U' 2L2 3B 2L2 3L U2 3B 2F 2D 3D U' 2R' U2 L' B' 2F D2 U 3L2
*2. *2R U F' L 3R2 R2 2B2 F' R 3F L2 3U 2U' 3F' 2F2 2U U' R2 2D' F 2D2 3D2 3B2 3R2 2R U' 3B F' L' B2 R2 3F' 3L2 2R2 2U2 3R' D' 3F' F 2D2 2R2 3D 2L' B2 2B 2F' 2U 3B2 3U' 2B' 3B' 3U 2U2 L 2D2 3F2 U 3L' 3F 2F2 2R 3B' 3F2 D' 3D' 3U 3R2 2B' 2F 2L 2B 3F' 2L2 F2 R' 2B2 D' 3B 3D L2 R 3U' L 2L 3R2 2R' 3B 2D' 2R2 R' 2D2 U 2L R' U2 L D 3U' 2U U'
*3. *2R' 2D2 2B2 2D' 2F' 3L2 3U 2F R2 2D' 2B' 2L2 R D' 3U' 2U' 3B' 2D' L2 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D' 3D2 2U' 3F2 3R2 F2 2L2 2D U 3L R 2D2 3L2 2D2 3B 3F 2D 2R R 2B D2 R2 D2 2U2 2L 2D' 3B' U2 2B2 3B' 2D2 2R' B2 3F D 2R2 F U' B2 2B 2F U2 3R' 3F 3U2 2U 2B' D2 3D' 3R' U2 2F2 D2 L2 B2 2D' 2B 2F' U' 3L' F2 3L' R' F2 2D' 2R' 3B 3D' 2U R2 3U2 3B2 3F' 2L' D' B2 3B
*4. *3U' 2B 2L 3L' 3U2 U' 3R' 3U' 2B' L2 R 2D 2R' 2B 3B 2F 2D 3U' 3R2 2U2 R2 3U' L' 2U' U' 2R' 2B 3B' L2 2L2 2F2 3U2 2U B 2F F' 3L' 3D2 L' 3F 3U 3F' 2D2 F2 2L' 3L' 2R F' 3L' B' 3B2 2D 3F2 R2 2B' 2F' 2D2 L 2L 2D 3L2 D2 2B' 2F F2 R 2D' R B2 2D2 B2 3B R 2F L D' 2D2 2R2 F' 2D L 3L 3R' 3U2 2U2 L' 3R 2R' R B2 3U' 3R R2 3F' R B U2 B 3B2 3F
*5. *3R' B' 3D' L2 3L2 3B U' 3R2 D' 3B2 2F2 F 3R U 3F2 2D 3F2 D2 3R2 2B' 3F' 3L 3R2 3B 3R2 2D 2L2 2B' 3F F' D' 2D 2U' 2B D' 3L2 2R2 3U2 2U' 3L2 2U 3R' 2B 2R' B' 2U2 2L' 3L 3R D2 L2 2B 3B' 2F' 3L F D 2U2 2L' 2R 2F2 3D2 F2 2U' 3B2 3D' 3B 2D L' 3R2 2F F 2L2 3L2 D B2 2L' 2R 3B' 2D 2R2 3D2 3U2 2U 2B 2D' 3D 2U 3L' 3R2 R U 2R2 3B2 F2 3R' 2D2 L2 3L R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R F2 R' F U' R2 U' F'
*2. *F' U' R2 F U' R U' R'
*3. *U2 R F U F2 R' F R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R U2 D2 B' R L D2 L2 D' L2 D2 F L B2 F' L2 F R2 Fw Uw
*2. *L' U2 L' F2 U' L' R D' L2 R' B2 U' B' F2 U2 B R2 L2 B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 B2 U R' L' B' L U F2 R' F D2 R F L2 U D' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw R Fw F' Rw B U2 Rw2 R2 U B2 L' Uw Rw2 U' Fw' F' D Rw' D' U' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U' Rw Fw F L' D' R D L
*2. *Rw R U L' R2 B2 L2 Rw B2 F Uw R' F' L' Fw Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 Fw' R2 D Rw' Fw2 F2 R' B2 F L2 U B' F2 Uw U2 F2 U' F' D' Uw' R
*3. *L2 R2 Uw L B Fw Rw' Uw Rw B Fw' F2 Uw L D2 F L' Rw2 D' Uw Fw Uw' Fw2 R' D U2 B F2 U2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw' B L' D Rw' F' Rw' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw Uw Rw' F' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' Bw Rw2 D' Uw B' L D' Bw2 Rw Dw2 L Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' Uw R2 F2 Dw' L' Fw D' Fw L' Dw B U' Bw' R' Bw2 Rw R' B Lw' D U' Rw' F2 L Rw2 F L2 U L' R F2 Uw
*2. *U Rw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw Dw U Bw' Lw2 B Dw Uw' Lw Rw Fw2 U' L' D Bw2 Rw2 Uw' L' D' Uw' U2 B2 U Lw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw Rw' R F Uw' L R' F Uw2 L' D2 L' Bw F R' Bw' Dw' Rw U' L'
*3. *Dw2 U2 Bw Fw F2 Lw U2 L2 D2 B' Lw2 D Rw' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 U' Rw2 Dw' U' R B' Bw' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 L2 Bw2 D' U Lw' Fw2 D' L' Bw' L2 R' Dw' R' B' D' L' Lw2 Fw' Uw Bw2 D2 U2 Bw L Lw2 R2 D Lw' F D' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F L2 3R' 2R R' 2B' 2F' F 2U2 L' 2L D2 3U B' 2F' F R B2 2R D L' 2F' R' B' 3R2 F U' F' 2L U B2 2B 2F2 F 2R 2D 3R2 2R' R 3F 2F' 2U B' 2F F' R B2 3F' 2F 2R2 D' F' 2D2 2R2 3F2 2R' R' 3F 3R' 2U' 3R' B2 R U2 3F2 D2 2B' F 3U L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U 3L 3D 3R' 2F 3R' U' 2B2 2L2 U L2 2R2 2F' R2 3F2 3D F 3R' 2R' 2U2 2B' 3D' 2L2 2F D2 3R 3D2 2B2 3U' 2U' F 2R2 2F2 2R 3B' 3F 3L 2B2 F' L' 3R' U' L2 B' F2 R 2D' U2 L2 F D' 2U 2F2 L2 D 3U2 U 2B L' D 3R2 2R' R' 3U2 L' 3B 3R F2 U 3F2 2D2 3D' 3L2 R 3B2 2U2 2L' F 3D' 2B' 2F2 F' 2U U 2L' 3U2 2B 3B2 3L' R' 2B 3L' 3U2 R2 2B' 2D' U R' 3F2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' U2 F R D2 L' F' B' L D2 F2 D U B R2 F2 R B2 D Rw Uw'
*2. *R2 D F B L' B U B2 U' B L2 B2 R' D' B U2 D2 R D R2 L Fw' Uw
*3. *D2 U' F2 L' U2 D2 L2 R D' R2 F' L' F2 U2 L' R D' B2 D Fw' Uw
*4. *B' R2 U' B2 U' R L U' F U D L B' F' L' F2 D2 R' U F2 U' Fw Uw
*5. *R' L D2 B U' L D' R U D L2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 D' L B' L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*6. *D L2 R F B' L' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F D R U D B' R B' Rw Uw'
*7. *R U2 B2 R' F2 D R' B L U L2 F R' D2 B2 F2 L' U' R B L' Fw' Uw2
*8. *D' R' D F R U B2 U' D R2 U2 B' D L' F2 L U' F' U B' Rw2 Uw'
*9. *F' L' U2 F2 D' R2 U' R' F R D U' L' R' B2 D' R' F2 D' U2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *B' U2 R L2 U B' U2 R L' U B2 F2 R' L U2 L' U' L R2 Fw Uw
*11. *D F B R D B D' U F' R B' F2 R2 U' D F D' F B' R L Fw
*12. *R2 F' B' L F' D2 L F B L' F' R' L2 D' L' U2 F' B U' F' Rw2 Uw2
*13. *D R' D R2 L' U' D' B2 D U' F U B D2 U F2 B' U R' U' L Fw' Uw2
*14. *B' R' F U2 D' F B U2 L' U' L D' R2 F2 B U D2 F' R' Fw'
*15. *B' F2 L2 B' U B2 U2 R' U D' F R' B' L' B' U B D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *U R F2 R F B2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' B' L D2 U2 R B' D U L D2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *F' B L' B D' U F' L' F' D2 F2 D B' F' D L U' L' R B D2 Rw' Uw
*18. *L' B' L2 U L2 U D L R' F D F' B U R F' L2 D2 F' D' Fw Uw
*19. *L B F2 L B R' L U' B2 D2 L D U L2 D F2 B' D' R2 D2 Rw
*20. *F2 R' U R U' B' D' B' U F D' L2 F R F' D' L B' U B2
*21. *B' L' B2 U R' U D2 B F' L' D' U2 R' D B2 F' U2 F2 B2 U2 Fw Uw
*22. *D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B D U2 B F' D' B F U' F U2 B' U' B' Rw Uw'
*23. *R2 B2 U' L2 U' F' D2 B' U F' L B U2 R2 B2 R' F R2 U Fw' Uw'
*24. *R' U R2 B' R2 L U R' F D2 B U' B' U L F2 D R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*25. *F B2 L' R F B' R D' B' F' D' F' U2 D2 F' R' F2 L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*26. *F' R2 F D' F D2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R F' R2 L2 F L U' L R' Fw' Uw2
*27. *D' U B' F U' R U F2 U' D L' R B2 R D U' B2 R2 L Fw' Uw
*28. *B2 U R' L' U D R B' F L D' F' U F U D B R' L D' Rw Uw
*29. *L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B' D' R L' F2 B2 D B2 F R F B D2 F' Rw Uw2
*30. *D2 U R' B2 L B2 L B2 R U' R2 B R B F2 D2 U2 B' F L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*31. *D' U' L2 B F' R' U2 L2 F D R' B' U D R U B2 D2 U B R' Fw Uw
*32. *R2 F2 U R B L' B2 L' F U R2 F B2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 B D2 B Rw Uw2
*33. *B2 R2 D U' R2 U L' B D' U2 F2 B L U' F L' D U2 F2 D2 Fw Uw
*34. *D F2 R F U' B L R' F' U2 B F' L' R2 F' U2 D2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*35. *R' B' R' B2 R' L' U' B' L' U2 R U2 L2 B D' R' U' L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*36. *F2 D U2 F2 R' D' L2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 U D' L' R' B2 Rw Uw
*37. *R' L' B L' U' D R F L F' U D B' D2 U' R' U2 D2 R Fw Uw2
*38. *R2 U' D F2 B' R2 U2 L U B2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 L2 U' F' B D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*39. *D R D U' F2 B' L2 U' R U' D' F2 D2 R B F' L B R2 L' Fw Uw'
*40. *U F' L' R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' B2 F U R F R' B Rw2 Uw'
*41. *U2 D' B2 L R' U2 R2 L2 D' L U D2 F' B' L' D' L2 B2 U2 L2 Fw Uw
*42. *U' L' D R F' U L2 D2 L' B L F D F' U' R' B2 F U B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *B2 F2 L2 R2 U F U' L' R2 D U B2 F U' F2 B L2 R' D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*44. *D F2 B' U2 B2 R L' U' R' F2 B U' R2 L B F' U' R2 B' Rw Uw2
*45. *R' B2 R U' F' L2 B' R' F' B D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D Rw Uw'
*46. *B2 L D' B U D' B2 F' D2 R F R D' F B2 R D' F U' F' Rw Uw
*47. *R U' F2 U' D L2 R B' U' F2 U' L' B' D' B L2 U' F D B2 Rw' Uw
*48. *U' L2 U2 B F L R' F' L' F2 U2 B L2 U2 D B L2 U D L'
*49. *F2 U F R D' B2 R U2 D2 F R' L F' L2 B' F D2 R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*50. *R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F' B' D' L2 D2 B' R2 L' F' D2 L' D B2 F D' F' Rw Uw2
*51. *U B' D' F' U D2 R' L' U' F' D U' F' U F2 B D U B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*52. *B' U B' L' B2 F' R2 D' R2 D B' R2 U' F U R2 B2 U F2 Rw Uw
*53. *B2 R D2 U2 B R2 L' D2 U2 R' L2 F2 B U' L F2 D2 U R' D F Rw Uw2
*54. *F' B' D' L' B' L2 R2 F2 R' F L' U R2 L B F' R' L' U' Rw2 Uw
*55. *L' R' B L' F' L' B2 U R' D2 U2 F L' D' L D F L B2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *D2 U F' B2 R F' U2 D' B2 L' U F B R' F2 D U2 F U L Fw Uw2
*57. *D2 U2 B L' F' B U2 B' D2 B' U B2 L' U' F2 R2 L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *D' U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U R' D B' R' B2 U' D' F2 D' R2 Fw
*59. *F' D' U F U2 B D R' B2 R' B R2 D' L F U B L2 F' Uw
*60. *U' D F2 D2 U B' U2 R U2 B2 L2 R' D' R U' B2 R D2 L Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L U R2 D F L2 D2 B U2 R F'
*2. *U' F U' D' B L F' L2 D' R L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2
*3. *D F' U' F' U' L' B2 D' F' D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2
*4. *U2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L B2 F R' D' F R B D'
*5. *D' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F R D L2 U' F2 R F D R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' U R D2 R D L D' B R' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 L2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 L B' D U2 R B2 D2 B2 D2
*3. *B2 L' F L' B R' U F2 R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2
*4. *L2 B' R2 B2 U R2 L' D F' R D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2
*5. *R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F D2 F D B' R2 F2 L' R' U B L2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D' U' L' B' L' F' D2 B' L' F
*2. *R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 R' F' L' F2 L' F2 D' B2 U2 R
*3. *D R2 D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B L2 F' U L' D U F' L' U'
*4. *F' R2 L F2 D R' D2 R2 B' L U2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2
*5. *B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D B U2 R F L' R2 D B' U L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B D2 R D F U' F' B2 D' L B2 D F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' F R' F2 U' F U F2 U2
*3. *F2 U F U2 B' L F2 U B R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R D2 R' B2
*4. *B' Fw' L2 R B Uw' U2 Fw' D' Uw2 F' Uw' Rw Fw D' Uw' B Fw' F' D' Uw2 Rw B2 L2 B2 Fw' U L' Rw F' L Rw' D Uw F U2 B2 Fw2 F Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U
*3. *F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 U B' R D' F U' L B F2 U'
*4. *L Fw2 Uw L' Rw R B' D U F2 L' F2 Rw R' B' D' B2 Fw' L2 R2 B' Fw' F2 D2 U R F2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D2 B L2 R2 Uw' B Fw R2 D2 L2
*5. *R B' Fw2 Lw Fw2 U' R' U Rw' Bw Lw' Rw Fw2 U' F' L2 Rw' U2 Bw2 D R' Fw R' Dw' R' B' L2 Bw Fw L' R' B Fw2 R2 B' Lw2 B Uw2 Lw2 U2 B' Dw F2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 L' D Lw2 Rw B Bw2 U L2 U2 L D Dw' Rw R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F2 U F U R2 F' R2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R U2 L B F D R' D' B
*4. *Uw Rw B R' U Fw' R' D2 L Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw' U R2 Fw F R U' L2 B' U' Rw2 Fw D Uw2 L2 U2 L2 D2 Rw2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U' Fw R' D2
*5. *U' R2 B' Bw Dw R Dw2 B' Fw Rw Uw R2 D2 Fw F2 R Fw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw L2 B' Bw Fw L2 D U' R2 Bw' Fw' R2 Fw' L B2 Bw' D2 Dw Uw B Fw2 Lw' R2 U' B' D2 B2 Rw Bw2 F D' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R B' L D'
*6. *2U' B' 2B 2F' 2D2 L 3R2 F2 2L R' B D B2 3F 3R' R2 2B2 2F' D' U 3F F' 3U' L' 2R D' 2D2 2F' 3R2 3U2 3R' 2R' 3F2 3R B 2F' D' U2 2F2 3R2 3F2 2R 2D2 L U' 2B' 3F' 2R 3F' D' 2U' B2 2F' L' R2 F2 2D U2 L' 2B2 F' L 2B 2D B2 3F' L B L2 2B2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F U' F U2 R2 F R' F'
*3. *B L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D F R' U B2 U2 B' L' F2 R
*4. *Uw' L2 Uw2 L F L' R2 D B' Uw' U2 R2 Fw' F' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 Uw2 B L Uw2 L F L' Rw' R B2 Fw U2 F U Fw2 Rw2 U Fw D F U2
*5. *Bw' F R2 Fw L' Dw B Rw B' Fw' F' Dw R Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' U' Rw F' Uw F Dw' Bw Lw D Uw2 R D2 B Bw' L Lw2 Rw' R Uw2 L2 F Dw Lw' D Dw Lw2 Dw Fw D' B' Dw' B Fw D' U' Bw2 L2 D U' Rw' F' Uw' F
*6. *2B 2F' D2 R' F L2 2R' R' 3F2 2F L' 2D L 2L2 2R' U' F2 3U' L' R' 3F 3R' 3F' 2L2 2B2 U2 L' D2 2B2 3F F' U' 2B L' 3R 2D2 U' B2 2F 2D' F2 D2 2F U 3R' 2R R' 2D U' 3R' 3U2 U 3F' 2F' R D L D' 2B' 3F2 F2 3R2 B 2B' 2L 2R2 F2 2R' B' 2U'
*7. *3B D2 3D' 3R' B' 3B 3U' 3R2 2R2 B' 3R2 2D' 3F2 2F2 3L2 2F' 2L' 3D2 2L2 R' 2F' D2 U' 2L' 2F2 3R' R2 2D2 B' 2F F' 3R' R2 3D B2 2F2 F D2 2U2 R 2D' 2F 3R B' 3B2 3R 2B' 3F2 L' B2 3B F' D2 3D 3L 2U' 2R 3D2 2U2 B2 3B 2F' F' 2U 2R2 3F2 2F2 2R2 3U2 U2 R' 3D' 3F' 3L' 2D F2 2L' 3U2 2B 2R2 2D 2F U2 B2 2D L2 D2 U F2 3U' F D' B2 2B L 2L 2B2 2F' D2 3U'

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR3- DL3- UL5- U3+ R1+ D4- L1- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R3- D2+ L5- ALL3- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR3+ DR0+ DL1+ UL3- U5- R2- D3+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R2- D3- L2- ALL3+ UR UL
*3. *UR3- DR3+ DL0+ UL4+ U5- R4- D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL4- UR DL
*4. *UR6+ DR3- DL4- UL5- U3- R1- D0+ L1- ALL3- y2 U3- R2- D6+ L1- ALL3+ DR DL
*5. *UR1- DR4+ DL5+ UL3+ U5+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4- D4- L2+ ALL4+ DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L U' R' B' R L U' l' b
*2. *U L' B' L B' R L' U' B R u'
*3. *U R U B L' R U' B' L' r' b
*4. *L R' B L B R' U R l r' b u'
*5. *R' B L B U R' L' R l' r' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (2, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (4, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' U B' U R' L' U' L U' B' U'
*2. *L' R' L R L' R L B' L' B' U'
*3. *U' L' B L' R L R' B' R' B' U'
*4. *U B' U B' L U' R U R' B' U'
*5. *R L' U R B' U R' L' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 U R' F2 U R2 F' U
*3. *R2 F' D2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 F R' U2 B' D F L2 D2 F' R' F'
*4. *U B2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 U2 B F2 L2 Rw2 U2 L F' D2 U R2 Uw2 U2 F' Uw' R B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' U Fw2 Rw Fw Rw' Uw2 U2 R2 F D Fw
*5. *Fw' L' D U L' F' Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Rw U' B2 Bw' Lw' D2 Dw Fw2 Lw R' Fw2 D Dw' U2 L2 B Fw' L D2 Dw' Lw U' Fw2 U2 L' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Rw B' R Uw L' D2 Uw' B' Bw2 L Lw2 U2 Lw' Dw' R U' L F' R
*OH. *F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 D F' U L' D2 B2 F U' R2 B'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1- DL5+ UL0+ U2+ R3- D5- L0+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4+ D3+ L1+ ALL1- UR UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' U B' U R B' U l b u'
*Skewb. *L U' B L U L' R L' R' U'
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3)


----------



## Lux (Jul 17, 2018)

3x3 - 25.06, 27.90, 24.45+, 20.82, DNF = 25.80
4x4 - 1:40.98, 1:35.09, 1:46.63, 1:31.91, 1:44.79 = 1:40.29
5x5 - 4:16.03+, 3:43.33, 3:58.53, 4:02.73, 4:18.17 = 4:05.76


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2018)

3bld: DNF DNF DNF = DNF

xdddd


----------



## Mawo Halto (Jul 20, 2018)

2x2x2 :


6.24
5.95
5.33
7.22
8.26
Average of 5 : 6.47

3x3x3:


12.52
17.79
13.22
14.65
17.71
Average of 5: 15.19

4x4x4:


1:06.00
1:16.60
1:19.86
1:21.33
1:33.17
Average of 5 : 1:19.16

3x3x3 Blindfolded:


1:12.66
1:32.47
1:26.62
Best of 3: 1:12 .66
Mean of 3 : 1:23 .92

3x3x3 One Handed :


30.19
39.71
38.98
25.57
26.12
Average of 5 : 31.66

FMC : (tentatively empty, i will fill this later)

Solution : ( moves HTM)

Explanation : 

2-3-4 relay: 1:44.35


----------



## noamgri3 (Jul 20, 2018)

3x3 - 46.962, 44.697, 29.710, 38.531, 33.920 ao5 - 38.764.


----------



## EphraYeem (Jul 20, 2018)

3x3 - 18.86, 19.92, 20.56, 20.35, 21.58. ao5 - 20.28


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 23, 2018)

3x3- (21.80), 24.82, 23.89, 26.39, (27.78) = 25.03

4x4- 1:40.11, (1:43.04), 1:31.79, (1:29.77), 1:38.57 = 1:36.83


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2018)

Results for week 29: congratulations to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern and thecubingwizard!

*2x2x2*(147)

 1.46 BrianJ
 1.85 Kered
 1.86 applezfall
 1.88 Aamirhaha
 2.10 MLGCubez
 2.12 TheDubDubJr
 2.36 lejitcuber
 2.36 Pixaler
 2.42 oskarinn
 2.57 Sean Hartman
 2.65 Jscuber
 2.70 asacuber
 2.78 TommyC
 2.78 cuberkid10
 2.81 cubeshepherd
 2.83 thecubingwizard
 2.87 jancsi02
 2.88 Ethan Misteri
 2.93 [email protected]
 3.01 MrKuba600
 3.12 mihnea3000
 3.14 Magdamini
 3.17 Luke Garrett
 3.18 pd159
 3.19 [email protected]
 3.20 OriginalUsername
 3.20 AdrianCubing
 3.29 G2013
 3.30 ichcubegern
 3.33 Ethan Horspool
 3.47 NoProblemCubing
 3.50 TheodorNordstrand
 3.51 tdm
 3.52 HawaiiLife745
 3.53 CubicOreo
 3.55 Owczar
 3.56 Marcus Siu
 3.69 JMHCubed
 3.71 Keith Maben
 3.76 CeeEhllCuber
 3.78 buzzteam4
 3.88 DGCubes
 3.89 2017LAMB06
 3.91 leudcfa
 3.96 ARandomCuber
 4.05 Metallic Silver
 4.10 Underwatercuber
 4.11 MartinN13
 4.14 PugCuber
 4.15 AidanNoogie
 4.15 Shadowjockey
 4.16 MCuber
 4.24 The Blockhead
 4.35 Manatee 10235
 4.37 trav1
 4.38 Ianwubby
 4.42 obelisk477
 4.45 EdubCubez
 4.50 colegemuth
 4.51 BradenTheMagician
 4.55 Leo Annett
 4.56 CornerCutter
 4.62 Zman04
 4.71 sigalig
 4.72 Matt Hudon
 4.72 Keenan Johnson
 4.73 tolgakantarci
 4.74 weatherman223
 4.74 Cooki348
 4.78 speedcuber71
 4.84 Turkey vld
 4.87 lwhitecuber
 4.89 begiuli65
 4.90 typeman5
 4.91 E-Cuber
 4.93 Glomnipotent
 4.94 Kit Clement
 4.95 swankfukinc
 4.96 MattP98
 4.97 GarethBert11
 4.97 yghklvn
 4.98 bhoffman492
 5.03 Alex Carlson
 5.20 NathanaelCubes
 5.22 xpoes
 5.23 xyzzy
 5.24 Rubiksdude4144
 5.36 abunickabhi
 5.43 nms777
 5.56 miasponseller
 5.56 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.64 Dale Nash
 5.69 vorherrscher
 5.69 KliK
 5.73 GC1998
 5.81 Bogdan
 5.87 CubingCrazy
 6.02 Ali161102
 6.08 epride17
 6.09 topppits
 6.09 Damen Gambit
 6.15 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 6.21 tigermaxi
 6.28 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.37 Dylan Swarts
 6.47 Mawo Halto
 6.48 LightFlame_
 6.59 Awesomesaucer
 6.65 julio974
 6.68 M42
 6.72 kumato
 6.77 Lewis
 6.78 Thrasher989
 6.82 Hróar Hrólfsson
 6.84 Natanael
 6.91 SpartanSailor
 6.91 Ecuasamurai
 6.92 qwer13
 6.97 Marcceello
 7.15 JackPurdum
 7.22 vilkkuti25
 7.34 audiophile121
 7.46 Schmizee
 7.55 cuber3141592
 7.76 Mike Hughey
 7.77 V.Kochergin
 7.87 Keroma12
 7.89 dschieses
 7.92 Coeur de feu
 8.24 Bandamo
 8.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.33 GTregay
 8.76 Worm 09624
 9.36 HighQualityCollection
 9.36 arbivara
 10.08 One Wheel
 11.03 William Martin Powell
 11.27 Jacck
 11.61 aidanadia
 11.73 dnguyen2204
 14.55 MatsBergsten
 15.72 Mr. Green
 15.96 RC1998
 16.63 BerserkFrog
 24.31 Fast zx
 36.42 nathanj439
 DNF Lfin
*3x3x3*(165)

 6.93 lejitcuber
 8.04 Luke Garrett
 8.24 Ethan Horspool
 8.35 Kered
 8.46 cuber2018
 8.49 BrianJ
 8.49 Ethan Misteri
 8.71 natezach728
 8.72 pd159
 8.79 Sean Hartman
 8.79 cuberkid10
 8.83 speedcuber71
 8.84 TommyC
 9.11 MLGCubez
 9.12 mihnea3000
 9.15 OriginalUsername
 9.31 ichcubegern
 9.38 Pixaler
 9.43 thecubingwizard
 9.54 MrKuba600
 9.68 [email protected]
 9.71 Owczar
 9.78 jancsi02
 9.86 asacuber
 9.95 SirAD
 10.12 AidanNoogie
 10.20 Aamirhaha
 10.43 Magdamini
 10.57 TheDubDubJr
 10.60 Shadowjockey
 10.67 miasponseller
 10.75 Zach Clark
 10.75 G2013
 10.82 Jscuber
 11.06 applezfall
 11.11 DGCubes
 11.25 cuber3141592
 11.30 MCuber
 11.31 GenTheThief
 11.34 Keroma12
 11.45 [email protected]
 11.46 HawaiiLife745
 11.48 2017LAMB06
 11.49 typeman5
 11.52 Marcus Siu
 11.52 Keenan Johnson
 11.52 obelisk477
 11.54 Avinash
 11.66 tdm
 11.77 Manatee 10235
 11.83 Leo Annett
 11.96 cubeshepherd
 12.02 BradenTheMagician
 12.06 xpoes
 12.08 Mark Boyanowski
 12.14 AdrianCubing
 12.26 E-Cuber
 12.35 ColorfulPockets
 12.70 ARandomCuber
 12.72 LostGent
 12.72 Emir Yusuf
 12.87 Glomnipotent
 12.98 yghklvn
 13.10 oskarinn
 13.13 tolgakantarci
 13.26 Underwatercuber
 13.30 CubicOreo
 13.30 Metallic Silver
 13.33 PugCuber
 13.39 sigalig
 13.42 Alex Carlson
 13.57 Keith Maben
 13.71 Cooki348
 13.84 NoProblemCubing
 13.95 TheodorNordstrand
 13.95 Ianwubby
 13.95 tigermaxi
 13.97 GarethBert11
 13.98 xyzzy
 14.01 weatherman223
 14.13 abunickabhi
 14.20 Kit Clement
 14.22 leudcfa
 14.34 MattP98
 14.38 speedcube.insta
 14.47 elimescube
 14.47 buzzteam4
 14.70 The Blockhead
 14.79 TwisterCuber
 14.83 LolTreeMan
 14.87 begiuli65
 15.19 Mawo Halto
 15.65 lwhitecuber
 15.71 trav1
 15.77 Ali161102
 16.00 swankfukinc
 16.08 Alea
 16.09 Bogdan
 16.10 colegemuth
 16.12 M42
 16.12 Hróar Hrólfsson
 16.36 topppits
 16.43 Turkey vld
 16.84 Matt Hudon
 16.85 Rubiksdude4144
 17.03 MartinN13
 17.03 JMHCubed
 17.10 kumato
 17.29 NathanaelCubes
 17.30 Dylan Swarts
 17.45 JackPurdum
 17.46 audiophile121
 17.72 mrjames113083
 18.37 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.37 vorherrscher
 18.41 epride17
 18.42 EdubCubez
 18.46 xbrandationx
 18.47 nms777
 18.53 KliK
 18.56 [email protected]
 18.66 bhoffman492
 18.83 Natanael
 19.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.50 dnguyen2204
 19.55 Mike Hughey
 19.83 CeeEhllCuber
 19.87 Thrasher989
 19.99 Coeur de feu
 20.28 EphraYeem
 20.48 GC1998
 21.21 Bandamo
 21.33 qwer13
 21.80 Ecuasamurai
 21.83 Lewis
 22.69 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.90 julio974
 23.01 GTregay
 23.40 Dale Nash
 23.52 HighQualityCollection
 24.15 SpartanSailor
 24.96 Marcceello
 25.00 Awesomesaucer
 25.03 Petri Krzywacki
 25.80 Lux
 26.86 vilkkuti25
 26.95 Schmizee
 27.06 One Wheel
 27.43 LightFlame_
 27.65 arbivara
 27.68 BerserkFrog
 29.26 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 29.69 dschieses
 29.71 Jacck
 33.55 V.Kochergin
 35.24 MatsBergsten
 39.00 RC1998
 39.05 noamgri3
 39.42 MJCuber05
 40.13 William Martin Powell
 41.05 StarlilywolfCubes
 49.68 Fast zx
 1:28.62 aidanadia
 1:34.67 nathanj439
 DNF Lfin
*4x4x4*(113)

 31.38 thecubingwizard
 31.57 cuberkid10
 32.00 Ethan Horspool
 32.04 pd159
 34.12 natezach728
 34.57 lejitcuber
 35.25 jancsi02
 35.71 ichcubegern
 35.90 TommyC
 35.90 mihnea3000
 36.16 Sean Hartman
 39.14 Shadowjockey
 39.72 Jscuber
 39.73 MrKuba600
 40.51 OriginalUsername
 40.74 AidanNoogie
 41.10 speedcuber71
 41.31 Ethan Misteri
 42.34 MLGCubez
 42.77 Pixaler
 43.18 MCuber
 43.76 DGCubes
 43.94 HawaiiLife745
 44.01 G2013
 44.30 tdm
 44.68 Magdamini
 46.02 CubicOreo
 46.61 Keenan Johnson
 46.88 Marcus Siu
 47.57 BradenTheMagician
 48.23 Ianwubby
 48.98 Manatee 10235
 50.01 Josh5271
 50.37 Leo Annett
 50.39 xyzzy
 50.56 epride17
 51.13 sigalig
 52.77 Keroma12
 52.83 colegemuth
 52.86 oskarinn
 52.92 Luke Garrett
 53.16 obelisk477
 53.29 abunickabhi
 53.32 begiuli65
 53.33 ARandomCuber
 54.44 GarethBert11
 54.99 MattP98
 55.15 elimescube
 55.61 swankfukinc
 55.61 The Blockhead
 55.71 Emir Yusuf
 56.34 Kit Clement
 57.87 Glomnipotent
 58.19 cuber3141592
 58.70 Metallic Silver
 59.31 leudcfa
 59.43 Zman04
 59.55 cubeshepherd
 59.69 lwhitecuber
 59.95 buzzteam4
 1:02.15 tigermaxi
 1:02.42 TheodorNordstrand
 1:02.55 Dylan Swarts
 1:02.95 Turkey vld
 1:03.10 xpoes
 1:03.19 yghklvn
 1:03.32 trav1
 1:03.63 tolgakantarci
 1:04.51 Keith Maben
 1:07.00 topppits
 1:07.28 typeman5
 1:07.33 kumato
 1:07.44 Alex Carlson
 1:08.58 GC1998
 1:09.81 Bogdan
 1:11.08 Cooki348
 1:11.72 NoProblemCubing
 1:13.78 JackPurdum
 1:17.41 bhoffman492
 1:18.56 EdubCubez
 1:19.26 Mawo Halto
 1:19.29 NathanaelCubes
 1:20.46 Matt Hudon
 1:23.69 M42
 1:23.98 Mike Hughey
 1:26.03 SpartanSailor
 1:26.08 vilkkuti25
 1:26.49 audiophile121
 1:30.29 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:30.40 dnguyen2204
 1:30.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:30.86 Marcceello
 1:31.64 nms777
 1:31.71 One Wheel
 1:31.72 cuber2018
 1:33.30 CeeEhllCuber
 1:33.49 Ali161102
 1:36.82 Petri Krzywacki
 1:40.29 Lux
 1:42.16 GTregay
 1:42.29 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:46.85 Thrasher989
 1:47.68 Lewis
 1:49.05 Awesomesaucer
 1:50.09 CubingCrazy
 2:00.95 Jacck
 2:02.61 Ecuasamurai
 2:07.39 Coeur de feu
 2:07.48 MatsBergsten
 2:16.54 dschieses
 2:34.53 Schmizee
 4:47.23 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 DNF Lfin
*5x5x5*(76)

 57.68 lejitcuber
 1:01.95 Sean Hartman
 1:05.08 cuberkid10
 1:05.22 Ethan Horspool
 1:06.09 pd159
 1:07.54 thecubingwizard
 1:07.64 ichcubegern
 1:17.70 DGCubes
 1:18.01 Shadowjockey
 1:19.02 mihnea3000
 1:22.25 jancsi02
 1:23.72 OriginalUsername
 1:25.45 HawaiiLife745
 1:27.72 Mark Boyanowski
 1:28.47 Magdamini
 1:29.14 sigalig
 1:29.59 cuber3141592
 1:30.14 MrKuba600
 1:30.87 Keroma12
 1:31.37 CubicOreo
 1:31.98 Ethan Misteri
 1:32.85 abunickabhi
 1:32.92 Marcus Siu
 1:33.14 Leo Annett
 1:33.61 colegemuth
 1:34.21 MCuber
 1:36.20 Ianwubby
 1:37.32 xyzzy
 1:37.41 tdm
 1:38.04 Kit Clement
 1:38.63 oskarinn
 1:39.47 Jscuber
 1:43.92 leudcfa
 1:45.53 Glomnipotent
 1:47.64 cubeshepherd
 1:47.82 elimescube
 1:49.27 obelisk477
 1:49.97 begiuli65
 1:50.42 MattP98
 1:53.02 trav1
 1:54.62 Alea
 1:56.04 epride17
 1:57.63 ARandomCuber
 1:58.11 The Blockhead
 1:59.08 swankfukinc
 1:59.11 Alex Carlson
 1:59.14 Manatee 10235
 1:59.45 buzzteam4
 2:04.23 yghklvn
 2:05.11 lwhitecuber
 2:05.98 Dylan Swarts
 2:10.52 Bogdan
 2:11.13 Metallic Silver
 2:14.48 kumato
 2:18.65 TheodorNordstrand
 2:24.32 miasponseller
 2:26.25 Lewis
 2:26.28 Cooki348
 2:31.39 topppits
 2:31.53 One Wheel
 2:38.70 vilkkuti25
 2:43.37 Mike Hughey
 2:45.78 bhoffman492
 2:51.84 GTregay
 2:52.79 GC1998
 2:57.75 Jacck
 3:01.46 Ali161102
 3:30.32 Matt Hudon
 3:33.39 SpartanSailor
 3:36.54 M42
 3:38.58 MatsBergsten
 4:05.76 Lux
 4:09.18 nms777
 4:54.80 Coeur de feu
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Lfin
*6x6x6*(44)

 1:59.55 pd159
 2:00.72 Sean Hartman
 2:02.37 TheDubDubJr
 2:06.55 Shadowjockey
 2:09.91 thecubingwizard
 2:12.35 ichcubegern
 2:19.23 mihnea3000
 2:43.43 Keroma12
 2:45.87 jancsi02
 2:47.04 HawaiiLife745
 2:48.45 xyzzy
 2:48.71 Ethan Horspool
 2:51.78 cuber3141592
 2:54.36 OriginalUsername
 2:55.86 abunickabhi
 2:57.00 DGCubes
 3:04.28 Ianwubby
 3:07.29 colegemuth
 3:09.70 CubicOreo
 3:11.10 Kit Clement
 3:25.32 cubeshepherd
 3:35.73 The Blockhead
 3:37.32 MattP98
 3:44.84 swankfukinc
 3:47.91 begiuli65
 3:55.42 Alea
 3:58.69 obelisk477
 3:59.01 Dylan Swarts
 4:02.54 Metallic Silver
 4:11.63 trav1
 4:17.89 buzzteam4
 4:22.68 epride17
 4:42.30 Mike Hughey
 5:07.47 One Wheel
 5:19.03 Lewis
 5:28.39 Jacck
 5:31.71 yghklvn
 5:46.17 topppits
 6:26.70 GC1998
 7:30.25 Matt Hudon
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Lfin
*7x7x7*(29)

 2:54.99 TheDubDubJr
 2:55.58 lejitcuber
 3:08.32 Sean Hartman
 3:19.44 thecubingwizard
 3:23.68 ichcubegern
 3:28.19 Shadowjockey
 3:40.42 mihnea3000
 4:16.97 colegemuth
 4:27.01 HawaiiLife745
 4:33.80 Ianwubby
 4:41.39 CubicOreo
 4:44.63 cuber3141592
 4:45.44 OriginalUsername
 4:55.47 The Blockhead
 4:58.88 DGCubes
 5:17.45 begiuli65
 5:29.20 buzzteam4
 5:33.34 cubeshepherd
 5:56.59 obelisk477
 6:24.14 swankfukinc
 6:57.24 Mike Hughey
 7:02.55 Dylan Swarts
 7:23.57 yghklvn
 7:35.29 One Wheel
 8:51.86 topppits
 11:20.10 Matt Hudon
 DNF MattP98
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)

 3.13 Kered
 6.00 AdrianCubing
 6.13 PugCuber
 6.50 asacuber
 7.73 TheDubDubJr
 8.39 Sean Hartman
 9.23 lejitcuber
 9.29 TommyC
 9.99 MLGCubez
 10.91 G2013
 11.21 cubeshepherd
 11.89 oskarinn
 12.98 sigalig
 14.15 MrKuba600
 15.68 Magdamini
 17.16 abunickabhi
 23.96 M42
 24.76 MatsBergsten
 26.16 OriginalUsername
 26.61 Mike Hughey
 27.00 DGCubes
 27.19 buzzteam4
 27.94 GarethBert11
 28.36 Glomnipotent
 30.12 MattP98
 30.20 EdubCubez
 31.82 Luke Garrett
 34.33 Shadowjockey
 37.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.66 NathanaelCubes
 38.44 epride17
 42.24 GC1998
 44.24 Keenan Johnson
 46.97 MCuber
 49.24 SpartanSailor
 52.72 bhoffman492
 55.40 Bogdan
 55.98 Jacck
 59.89 Coeur de feu
 1:00.92 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:01.96 HawaiiLife745
 1:05.24 qwer13
 1:09.27 nms777
 1:11.43 Natanael
 1:21.98 Ali161102
 1:36.46 ichcubegern
 1:36.81 Metallic Silver
 1:56.55 arbivara
 2:03.02 yghklvn
 2:09.84 swankfukinc
 2:18.54 RC1998
 DNF Ethan Misteri
 DNF CubingCrazy
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF Matt Hudon
 DNF LightFlame_
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)

 24.60 sigalig
 27.36 the super cuber
 31.30 abunickabhi
 45.31 PugCuber
 54.51 lejitcuber
 59.24 M42
 1:01.67 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.36 MatsBergsten
 1:12.27 Mike Hughey
 1:12.66 Mawo Halto
 1:15.25 cubeshepherd
 1:16.65 tdm
 1:19.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:22.09 thecubingwizard
 1:28.89 MLGCubez
 1:29.04 Keenan Johnson
 1:29.86 read
 1:36.46 MattP98
 1:48.89 CubicOreo
 1:51.67 Shadowjockey
 1:52.84 Ethan Misteri
 2:00.65 Glomnipotent
 2:13.61 elimescube
 2:15.50 BradenTheMagician
 2:31.02 oskarinn
 2:47.28 Jacck
 2:55.85 HawaiiLife745
 3:04.75 GC1998
 3:10.95 buzzteam4
 3:23.31 Bogdan
 3:23.87 SpartanSailor
 3:42.76 dschieses
 3:51.37 trav1
 4:13.52 epride17
 4:38.65 mrjames113083
 4:52.81 NathanaelCubes
 4:58.64 topppits
 6:03.80 MCuber
 8:16.91 lwhitecuber
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Sean Hartman
 DNF G2013
 DNF RC1998
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Matt Hudon
 DNF daniel lin
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)

 2:09.18 sigalig
 2:34.97 abunickabhi
 2:53.40 pinser
 4:30.39 the super cuber
 6:07.10 Mike Hughey
 6:26.68 MatsBergsten
 8:10.36 M42
 8:12.74 cubeshepherd
 8:31.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:07.71 ComputerGuy365
 9:46.90 tdm
 11:09.92 buzzteam4
 12:51.66 Jacck
 30:15.84 GC1998
 DNF MattP98
 DNF HawaiiLife745
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF G2013
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Sean Hartman
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(14)

 5:36.42 pinser
 5:44.13 the super cuber
 11:19.10 Mike Hughey
 13:31.68 MatsBergsten
 17:25.02 Jacck
 23:54.16 cubeshepherd
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MattP98
 DNF sigalig
 DNF G2013
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Keroma12
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)

 44 the super cuber
 30 sigalig
 10 MatsBergsten
 9 cubeshepherd
 9 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6 Mike Hughey
 5 PugCuber
 4 buzzteam4
 3 HawaiiLife745
 3 GC1998
 2 abunickabhi
 2 Jacck
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 one-handed*(113)

 14.16 Kered
 14.56 jancsi02
 14.62 tdm
 14.88 lejitcuber
 15.02 Ethan Horspool
 15.33 Luke Garrett
 15.51 ichcubegern
 15.59 Sean Hartman
 15.78 thecubingwizard
 16.19 Ethan Misteri
 16.68 ColorfulPockets
 16.71 Jscuber
 16.81 cuberkid10
 17.01 mihnea3000
 17.15 OriginalUsername
 17.33 GenTheThief
 18.20 ARandomCuber
 18.24 TheDubDubJr
 18.55 asacuber
 18.64 2017LAMB06
 18.65 Leo Annett
 18.90 tolgakantarci
 19.53 Magdamini
 19.84 CubicOreo
 19.87 SirAD
 19.96 HawaiiLife745
 20.08 typeman5
 20.10 Metallic Silver
 20.44 abunickabhi
 20.82 Shadowjockey
 21.17 BradenTheMagician
 21.19 xpoes
 21.89 DGCubes
 22.59 Mark Boyanowski
 22.69 Marcus Siu
 22.91 Keroma12
 23.14 cubeshepherd
 23.54 Ianwubby
 23.75 oskarinn
 24.08 xyzzy
 24.20 NathanaelCubes
 24.25 MLGCubez
 24.34 AidanNoogie
 24.41 speedcuber71
 24.45 LolTreeMan
 25.10 MCuber
 25.37 MrKuba600
 25.52 Glomnipotent
 25.83 yghklvn
 26.10 Manatee 10235
 26.69 AdrianCubing
 26.76 PugCuber
 26.95 tigermaxi
 27.03 Keith Maben
 27.32 Avinash
 28.17 begiuli65
 28.35 Alea
 28.59 M42
 28.63 leudcfa
 29.19 GarethBert11
 29.66 Cooki348
 29.71 JackPurdum
 29.75 speedcube.insta
 30.07 cuber3141592
 30.27 MattP98
 30.57 bhoffman492
 30.66 Zman04
 30.73 swankfukinc
 31.20 Moreno van Rooijen
 31.39 Bogdan
 31.41 MartinN13
 31.68 [email protected]
 31.68 weatherman223
 31.76 Mawo Halto
 32.49 mrjames113083
 32.89 Turkey vld
 32.96 Keenan Johnson
 33.84 buzzteam4
 34.81 TheodorNordstrand
 35.43 obelisk477
 35.50 The Blockhead
 36.11 lwhitecuber
 36.64 TwisterCuber
 38.17 nms777
 38.54 epride17
 38.82 trav1
 38.83 Mike Hughey
 39.36 EdubCubez
 41.00 Dylan Swarts
 42.59 colegemuth
 43.16 vorherrscher
 44.04 Matt Hudon
 44.73 HighQualityCollection
 44.80 One Wheel
 45.70 kumato
 45.96 Natanael
 46.14 Alex Carlson
 47.46 GC1998
 47.78 miasponseller
 49.38 CeeEhllCuber
 50.78 Awesomesaucer
 51.23 Coeur de feu
 52.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.08 Hróar Hrólfsson
 52.29 JMHCubed
 53.91 Ali161102
 56.47 Ecuasamurai
 57.23 arbivara
 58.19 Schmizee
 1:07.70 BerserkFrog
 1:10.93 Jacck
 1:14.07 Thrasher989
 DNF LightFlame_
*3x3x3 With feet*(23)

 36.60 MLGCubez
 40.65 Luke Garrett
 41.74 GenTheThief
 44.38 DGCubes
 47.13 AdrianCubing
 1:02.92 Sean Hartman
 1:05.06 HawaiiLife745
 1:08.34 BradenTheMagician
 1:08.83 asacuber
 1:15.28 Bubbagrub
 1:22.94 uesyuu
 1:23.31 cubeshepherd
 1:24.40 Shadowjockey
 1:25.50 OriginalUsername
 1:50.35 One Wheel
 1:54.74 ichcubegern
 2:04.08 Mike Hughey
 2:06.96 CubicOreo
 2:07.21 MattP98
 2:11.34 ARandomCuber
 2:34.42 JMHCubed
 6:07.72 lwhitecuber
 7:27.71 Coeur de feu
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(31)

 34.22 thecubingwizard
 38.54 TheDubDubJr
 42.92 abunickabhi
 44.00 cubeshepherd
 44.47 LolTreeMan
 51.52 DGCubes
 52.74 Marcus Siu
 58.57 Shadowjockey
 1:10.87 MattP98
 1:11.16 The Blockhead
 1:13.56 Keenan Johnson
 1:16.54 Bogdan
 1:16.96 begiuli65
 1:17.61 Mike Hughey
 1:21.33 Luke Garrett
 1:30.36 Natanael
 1:32.27 PugCuber
 1:36.25 MLGCubez
 1:48.44 buzzteam4
 1:51.78 swankfukinc
 1:55.63 nms777
 1:57.05 Magdamini
 2:00.59 lwhitecuber
 2:13.13 M42
 2:22.81 Matt Hudon
 3:03.58 HawaiiLife745
 3:11.38 arbivara
 3:30.37 yghklvn
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF audiophile121
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(30)

 27 obelisk477
 27 the super cuber
 27 TheDubDubJr
 28 DGCubes
 28 TheodorNordstrand
 29 Kit Clement
 30 Shadowjockey
 30 arbivara
 30 Bubbagrub
 32 Mike Hughey
 32 ichcubegern
 33 ComputerGuy365
 33 Jacck
 34 M42
 34 cubeshepherd
 34 Bogdan
 38 TipsterTrickster
 38 RC1998
 39 abunickabhi
 42 yghklvn
 46 Schmizee
 46 JMHCubed
 50 GC1998
 60 PugCuber
 69 Metallic Silver
 72 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF MCuber
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF HawaiiLife745
 DNF MattP98
*2-3-4 Relay*(75)

 44.01 Ethan Misteri
 44.03 cuberkid10
 44.15 pd159
 45.90 ichcubegern
 48.23 thecubingwizard
 48.89 Sean Hartman
 51.58 Ethan Horspool
 51.81 MLGCubez
 52.04 MrKuba600
 53.06 OriginalUsername
 55.16 jancsi02
 57.33 Shadowjockey
 58.71 tdm
 1:01.05 DGCubes
 1:01.33 Magdamini
 1:02.73 MCuber
 1:03.67 Kered
 1:03.67 Marcus Siu
 1:05.20 HawaiiLife745
 1:07.94 Luke Garrett
 1:08.36 asacuber
 1:09.47 cubeshepherd
 1:09.85 Ianwubby
 1:10.17 abunickabhi
 1:10.32 BradenTheMagician
 1:11.07 begiuli65
 1:11.66 obelisk477
 1:12.11 CubicOreo
 1:12.73 The Blockhead
 1:13.82 Manatee 10235
 1:15.04 Keroma12
 1:15.19 xpoes
 1:17.62 ARandomCuber
 1:17.95 leudcfa
 1:18.92 buzzteam4
 1:22.41 lwhitecuber
 1:23.13 MattP98
 1:23.74 trav1
 1:24.43 swankfukinc
 1:24.80 yghklvn
 1:25.63 Keith Maben
 1:27.36 Alex Carlson
 1:29.79 epride17
 1:32.01 Cooki348
 1:32.27 kumato
 1:32.96 NathanaelCubes
 1:33.56 GC1998
 1:34.30 GarethBert11
 1:34.31 Bogdan
 1:34.43 EdubCubez
 1:36.16 TheodorNordstrand
 1:36.56 bhoffman492
 1:36.98 Dylan Swarts
 1:38.08 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:44.32 Matt Hudon
 1:44.35 Mawo Halto
 1:44.67 Natanael
 1:52.63 Ali161102
 1:57.07 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:57.20 Mike Hughey
 2:00.40 Thrasher989
 2:01.93 vilkkuti25
 2:04.33 JMHCubed
 2:07.22 Lewis
 2:10.13 One Wheel
 2:10.59 Marcceello
 2:18.23 nms777
 2:21.37 MatsBergsten
 2:27.58 CubingCrazy
 2:35.55 Jacck
 2:39.62 Coeur de feu
 2:54.76 Awesomesaucer
 2:58.22 Zman04
 3:09.86 Schmizee
 3:43.89 LightFlame_
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)

 1:37.89 pd159
 1:52.31 Sean Hartman
 1:56.93 cuberkid10
 1:59.99 ichcubegern
 2:02.89 thecubingwizard
 2:09.34 Shadowjockey
 2:09.95 Ethan Horspool
 2:14.12 OriginalUsername
 2:16.02 MLGCubez
 2:25.43 MrKuba600
 2:31.25 tdm
 2:32.31 jancsi02
 2:33.96 DGCubes
 2:38.31 CubicOreo
 2:39.73 HawaiiLife745
 2:40.70 Magdamini
 2:41.41 Ethan Misteri
 2:41.55 Keroma12
 2:48.15 abunickabhi
 3:02.63 Manatee 10235
 3:06.12 cubeshepherd
 3:10.68 trav1
 3:12.22 MattP98
 3:12.87 obelisk477
 3:15.17 The Blockhead
 3:17.90 epride17
 3:24.32 lwhitecuber
 3:26.31 ARandomCuber
 3:26.66 swankfukinc
 3:30.03 kumato
 3:34.00 Dylan Swarts
 3:35.80 begiuli65
 3:35.96 buzzteam4
 3:47.45 Bogdan
 3:50.07 Alex Carlson
 3:50.27 yghklvn
 3:53.75 Cooki348
 3:58.60 TheodorNordstrand
 4:19.50 Mike Hughey
 4:40.32 Lewis
 4:58.56 GC1998
 5:16.85 vilkkuti25
 5:17.90 bhoffman492
 5:21.46 One Wheel
 5:50.64 Matt Hudon
 6:21.01 Jacck
 7:09.37 nms777
 7:15.38 MatsBergsten
 9:48.71 Coeur de feu
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(28)

 3:54.39 ichcubegern
 4:09.46 pd159
 4:12.56 Shadowjockey
 4:15.04 thecubingwizard
 4:19.71 Sean Hartman
 4:45.02 cuberkid10
 4:49.52 jancsi02
 5:05.00 HawaiiLife745
 5:14.17 Keroma12
 5:17.63 DGCubes
 5:17.73 OriginalUsername
 5:56.48 Ethan Horspool
 6:10.32 cubeshepherd
 6:13.47 abunickabhi
 6:16.50 The Blockhead
 6:30.36 Magdamini
 6:57.54 buzzteam4
 7:21.88 obelisk477
 7:33.66 swankfukinc
 7:58.86 epride17
 8:27.25 yghklvn
 8:46.08 begiuli65
 9:46.66 Mike Hughey
 10:04.18 One Wheel
 10:08.62 Lewis
 10:23.07 kumato
 11:30.82 GC1998
 14:22.05 Matt Hudon
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)

 7:40.20 ichcubegern
 7:40.84 thecubingwizard
 9:23.61 HawaiiLife745
 9:38.25 jancsi02
 9:57.39 Keroma12
 10:14.03 OriginalUsername
 10:27.00 abunickabhi
 10:51.34 DGCubes
 11:06.81 The Blockhead
 11:28.01 Magdamini
 12:08.78 begiuli65
 12:09.41 cubeshepherd
 12:40.33 obelisk477
 13:15.83 buzzteam4
 13:49.31 swankfukinc
 16:31.29 yghklvn
 16:47.35 Mike Hughey
 17:32.46 One Wheel
 18:58.35 vilkkuti25
 22:09.78 kumato
 23:45.87 Matt Hudon
 DNF Shadowjockey
*Clock*(47)

 6.81 ARandomCuber
 7.45 TheDubDubJr
 8.09 TipsterTrickster
 8.32 MLGCubez
 8.46 MCuber
 9.01 MartinN13
 9.10 cubeshepherd
 9.20 cuberkid10
 9.31 buzzteam4
 9.38 Sean Hartman
 9.46 Kit Clement
 9.73 mihnea3000
 10.05 AdrianCubing
 10.21 oliviervlcube
 11.18 Luke Garrett
 11.22 G2013
 11.29 tdm
 12.28 MattP98
 12.65 Marcus Siu
 12.71 BradenTheMagician
 13.59 DGCubes
 13.69 Rubiksdude4144
 14.03 trav1
 15.30 ichcubegern
 15.52 OriginalUsername
 15.99 HawaiiLife745
 16.38 Shadowjockey
 16.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.85 PugCuber
 17.33 NoProblemCubing
 18.17 Ali161102
 18.93 Mike Hughey
 19.39 Ianwubby
 19.77 CubicOreo
 20.05 Magdamini
 22.98 swankfukinc
 24.52 arbivara
 24.96 lwhitecuber
 25.96 Ethan Misteri
 26.61 obelisk477
 32.14 GC1998
 57.15 RC1998
 1:02.50 Marcceello
 1:07.41 audiophile121
 1:21.96 colegemuth
 DNF asacuber
 DNF topppits
*Megaminx*(58)

 44.07 Cuberstache
 47.15 lejitcuber
 52.60 Ethan Misteri
 54.51 thecubingwizard
 55.69 miasponseller
 55.87 Sean Hartman
 57.69 pd159
 58.73 AidanNoogie
 1:01.74 Magdamini
 1:02.73 GenTheThief
 1:05.67 DGCubes
 1:07.45 Shadowjockey
 1:10.54 CubicOreo
 1:12.82 ichcubegern
 1:16.18 MLGCubez
 1:21.21 MrKuba600
 1:21.58 jancsi02
 1:23.50 cubeshepherd
 1:25.71 OriginalUsername
 1:26.93 xyzzy
 1:27.46 mihnea3000
 1:30.13 ARandomCuber
 1:30.77 Luke Garrett
 1:31.58 trav1
 1:31.94 Metallic Silver
 1:37.67 colegemuth
 1:38.22 obelisk477
 1:38.55 bhoffman492
 1:38.80 Kit Clement
 1:43.18 G2013
 1:43.41 swankfukinc
 1:43.94 Marcus Siu
 1:46.74 Keroma12
 1:50.13 HawaiiLife745
 1:50.37 begiuli65
 1:52.14 audiophile121
 1:56.16 GTregay
 1:58.70 Alea
 2:01.12 nms777
 2:02.40 NathanaelCubes
 2:03.43 abunickabhi
 2:08.05 Lewis
 2:10.07 TheodorNordstrand
 2:16.36 tdm
 2:17.80 MattP98
 2:18.12 buzzteam4
 2:19.12 lwhitecuber
 2:21.33 Glomnipotent
 2:37.80 JMHCubed
 2:41.90 Coeur de feu
 2:43.34 Mike Hughey
 3:20.08 GC1998
 4:36.48 yghklvn
 4:53.95 M42
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Lfin
*Pyraminx*(108)

 2.98 applezfall
 3.07 DGCubes
 3.07 NoProblemCubing
 3.09 MrKuba600
 3.56 Magdamini
 3.66 lejitcuber
 3.66 oliviervlcube
 3.73 [email protected]
 3.77 thecubingwizard
 3.80 asacuber
 3.91 Sean Hartman
 3.97 BrianJ
 4.02 CornerCutter
 4.04 MLGCubez
 4.09 E-Cuber
 4.19 pd159
 4.44 CubicOreo
 4.44 Cooki348
 4.54 JMHCubed
 4.55 mihnea3000
 4.57 cubeshepherd
 4.65 Rubiksdude4144
 4.67 Turkey vld
 4.80 MartinN13
 4.87 BradenTheMagician
 4.95 TheDubDubJr
 4.99 Owczar
 5.06 Shadowjockey
 5.12 TommyC
 5.33 ichcubegern
 5.45 Marcus Siu
 5.45 Leo Annett
 5.60 Keith Maben
 5.63 MCuber
 5.73 oskarinn
 5.88 cuberkid10
 6.19 Pixaler
 6.25 MattP98
 6.43 Keenan Johnson
 6.44 trav1
 6.56 NathanaelCubes
 6.58 OriginalUsername
 6.88 G2013
 6.92 Ethan Misteri
 6.93 bhoffman492
 7.10 HawaiiLife745
 7.11 EdubCubez
 7.16 Luke Garrett
 7.25 GarethBert11
 7.32 lwhitecuber
 7.36 Zman04
 7.42 [email protected]
 7.59 epride17
 7.60 AidanNoogie
 7.62 Ianwubby
 7.93 ARandomCuber
 8.10 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.13 jancsi02
 8.17 Kit Clement
 8.32 Lewis
 8.41 TheodorNordstrand
 8.59 leudcfa
 8.61 PugCuber
 8.78 xpoes
 8.81 Moreno van Rooijen
 8.87 tigermaxi
 9.16 swankfukinc
 9.26 Marcceello
 9.27 CeeEhllCuber
 9.30 kumato
 9.32 buzzteam4
 9.38 Manatee 10235
 9.66 sigalig
 9.69 begiuli65
 9.78 MJCuber05
 9.94 abunickabhi
 10.07 dschieses
 10.14 hakatashi
 10.15 Bogdan
 10.29 Ecuasamurai
 10.31 Alex Carlson
 10.40 Natanael
 10.69 Awesomesaucer
 10.73 Mike Hughey
 10.94 Matt Hudon
 11.64 Thrasher989
 12.24 miasponseller
 12.45 colegemuth
 13.89 GC1998
 14.34 topppits
 14.36 LightFlame_
 14.42 nms777
 14.53 V.Kochergin
 14.78 yghklvn
 14.80 Damen Gambit
 15.23 Coeur de feu
 15.28 julio974
 15.39 Fast zx
 15.49 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.58 RC1998
 16.49 audiophile121
 16.70 vilkkuti25
 18.38 Jacck
 19.84 One Wheel
 20.76 arbivara
 21.49 GTregay
 22.34 dnguyen2204
 23.32 M42
*Square-1*(70)

 10.43 Marcus Siu
 10.95 Shadowjockey
 11.20 thecubingwizard
 11.87 MLGCubez
 12.40 cuberkid10
 12.55 pd159
 12.98 lejitcuber
 13.89 speedcuber71
 13.91 TommyC
 16.14 ichcubegern
 16.49 applezfall
 16.66 Zach Clark
 17.22 BradenTheMagician
 17.80 Sean Hartman
 18.01 DGCubes
 18.22 AidanNoogie
 18.53 sigalig
 18.63 G2013
 18.64 Luke Garrett
 19.47 TheDubDubJr
 19.97 trav1
 20.01 MrKuba600
 21.65 cubeshepherd
 21.79 Magdamini
 22.80 Rubiksdude4144
 23.30 oskarinn
 23.38 Ethan Misteri
 24.01 MattP98
 24.31 Metallic Silver
 24.98 CubicOreo
 26.09 leudcfa
 26.13 OriginalUsername
 26.58 PugCuber
 27.16 bhoffman492
 27.41 mihnea3000
 27.67 MCuber
 29.39 HawaiiLife745
 30.49 Leo Annett
 30.83 Keenan Johnson
 32.62 Kit Clement
 34.03 buzzteam4
 35.98 weatherman223
 36.07 Keith Maben
 38.64 Keroma12
 39.79 EdubCubez
 41.11 ARandomCuber
 41.92 Lewis
 42.97 Mike Hughey
 43.66 xyzzy
 44.44 NathanaelCubes
 44.90 Moreno van Rooijen
 47.08 Bogdan
 48.59 Damen Gambit
 51.10 NoProblemCubing
 52.15 begiuli65
 55.25 miasponseller
 55.93 Natanael
 59.46 Glomnipotent
 59.64 TheodorNordstrand
 1:00.12 yghklvn
 1:01.17 Jacck
 1:02.53 colegemuth
 1:05.91 epride17
 1:09.38 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:11.33 swankfukinc
 1:19.41 CeeEhllCuber
 1:22.31 Coeur de feu
 1:33.34 GC1998
 2:13.17 RC1998
 3:07.65 M42
*Skewb*(100)

 2.87 lejitcuber
 3.26 Metallic Silver
 3.50 BrianJ
 3.67 MLGCubez
 3.68 pd159
 3.81 MrKuba600
 3.98 asacuber
 4.35 [email protected]
 4.39 Sean Hartman
 4.59 cubeshepherd
 4.63 thecubingwizard
 4.71 Magdamini
 4.75 Marcus Siu
 4.78 TheDubDubJr
 4.78 EdubCubez
 4.79 bhoffman492
 4.93 CubicOreo
 5.04 Leo Annett
 5.06 Luke Garrett
 5.14 ichcubegern
 5.20 JMHCubed
 5.32 CeeEhllCuber
 5.57 [email protected]
 5.61 MattP98
 5.67 TipsterTrickster
 5.85 cuberkid10
 5.90 trav1
 5.91 Shadowjockey
 6.07 Emir Yusuf
 6.13 tigermaxi
 6.28 OriginalUsername
 6.29 Ethan Misteri
 6.31 AdrianCubing
 6.31 MCuber
 6.32 AidanNoogie
 6.49 DGCubes
 6.50 HawaiiLife745
 6.54 mihnea3000
 6.54 BradenTheMagician
 6.62 hotufos
 6.65 Rubiksdude4144
 6.79 ARandomCuber
 6.99 oskarinn
 7.14 Keroma12
 7.17 PugCuber
 7.21 Kit Clement
 7.26 Turkey vld
 7.55 leudcfa
 7.65 MartinN13
 7.68 Keith Maben
 7.73 epride17
 7.73 TheodorNordstrand
 8.02 G2013
 8.15 Keenan Johnson
 8.34 jancsi02
 8.47 buzzteam4
 8.64 Ianwubby
 8.87 NathanaelCubes
 8.94 miasponseller
 9.25 xyzzy
 9.37 lwhitecuber
 9.52 Bogdan
 9.54 GarethBert11
 9.71 Manatee 10235
 9.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.88 Alea
 10.35 dschieses
 10.40 Schmizee
 10.68 Lewis
 11.05 kumato
 11.23 GC1998
 11.47 Mike Hughey
 11.72 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.94 swankfukinc
 12.13 Zman04
 12.35 yghklvn
 12.40 Cooki348
 12.62 Coeur de feu
 12.62 Natanael
 12.83 RyuKagamine
 12.98 colegemuth
 13.45 Hróar Hrólfsson
 13.84 Marcceello
 14.51 topppits
 14.68 LightFlame_
 14.75 MJCuber05
 15.04 Matt Hudon
 15.57 julio974
 16.68 BerserkFrog
 16.91 V.Kochergin
 17.62 Damen Gambit
 17.67 audiophile121
 18.08 Alex Carlson
 18.92 vilkkuti25
 21.59 RC1998
 22.43 Awesomesaucer
 25.08 arbivara
 25.20 M42
 25.88 Jacck
 DNF Owczar
*Kilominx*(33)

 22.76 Ethan Misteri
 23.01 cubeshepherd
 23.53 Metallic Silver
 25.06 bhoffman492
 26.21 DGCubes
 26.76 GenTheThief
 27.24 TheDubDubJr
 27.47 pd159
 30.04 [email protected]
 30.37 ichcubegern
 30.43 CubicOreo
 35.15 MLGCubez
 36.86 Shadowjockey
 37.67 colegemuth
 37.72 OriginalUsername
 40.86 trav1
 41.80 miasponseller
 43.87 Leo Annett
 46.74 Kit Clement
 46.93 Turkey vld
 47.10 mihnea3000
 51.23 Lewis
 53.98 begiuli65
 54.44 MattP98
 55.08 swankfukinc
 56.52 abunickabhi
 56.62 buzzteam4
 59.26 Luke Garrett
 1:11.43 Mike Hughey
 1:17.06 yghklvn
 1:46.78 Matt Hudon
 1:47.27 GC1998
 2:32.15 M42
*Mini Guildford*(23)

 3:58.14 cuberkid10
 4:39.74 Shadowjockey
 4:56.41 ichcubegern
 4:58.33 DGCubes
 4:59.75 CubicOreo
 5:10.18 OriginalUsername
 5:13.78 Ethan Misteri
 5:15.22 MrKuba600
 5:29.16 cubeshepherd
 5:30.52 Magdamini
 6:03.22 HawaiiLife745
 6:25.19 trav1
 6:39.85 oskarinn
 6:44.96 swankfukinc
 6:47.55 ARandomCuber
 7:25.13 lwhitecuber
 7:38.75 buzzteam4
 8:17.31 colegemuth
 9:57.81 Mike Hughey
 10:07.96 InlandEmpireCuber
 12:35.26 GC1998
 14:00.48 Coeur de feu
 24:13.24 RC1998

*Contest results*

 1282 Sean Hartman
 1260 ichcubegern
 1250 thecubingwizard
 1242 cubeshepherd
 1234 Shadowjockey
 1226 DGCubes
 1124 OriginalUsername
 1115 MLGCubez
 1097 lejitcuber
 1069 HawaiiLife745
 1054 Magdamini
 1048 cuberkid10
 1032 Ethan Misteri
 1031 pd159
 1002 MrKuba600
 999 CubicOreo
 955 TheDubDubJr
 932 mihnea3000
 924 jancsi02
 909 Luke Garrett
 864 Marcus Siu
 844 MattP98
 816 abunickabhi
 807 MCuber
 784 buzzteam4
 769 Ethan Horspool
 754 ARandomCuber
 737 oskarinn
 736 BradenTheMagician
 724 tdm
 717 asacuber
 715 trav1
 682 G2013
 674 Keroma12
 665 Leo Annett
 659 AidanNoogie
 658 Metallic Silver
 644 Ianwubby
 640 TommyC
 638 Mike Hughey
 617 begiuli65
 617 swankfukinc
 615 sigalig
 611 obelisk477
 606 PugCuber
 591 Keenan Johnson
 578 Kit Clement
 563 Manatee 10235
 554 leudcfa
 553 yghklvn
 552 Kered
 550 TheodorNordstrand
 548 bhoffman492
 535 Jscuber
 530 lwhitecuber
 530 epride17
 521 Keith Maben
 521 xyzzy
 519 colegemuth
 518 NathanaelCubes
 513 The Blockhead
 511 BrianJ
 500 Bogdan
 493 AdrianCubing
 489 [email protected]
 487 speedcuber71
 470 Glomnipotent
 469 Cooki348
 465 Pixaler
 462 GarethBert11
 458 EdubCubez
 455 applezfall
 453 [email protected]
 437 GC1998
 417 JMHCubed
 412 xpoes
 407 miasponseller
 404 cuber3141592
 404 NoProblemCubing
 401 Turkey vld
 400 M42
 397 MartinN13
 379 tigermaxi
 365 Matt Hudon
 361 Alex Carlson
 356 Rubiksdude4144
 348 Owczar
 342 kumato
 340 GenTheThief
 339 typeman5
 333 tolgakantarci
 331 2017LAMB06
 324 CeeEhllCuber
 311 Lewis
 304 Dylan Swarts
 302 Moreno van Rooijen
 292 Zman04
 288 Jacck
 288 Aamirhaha
 286 MatsBergsten
 283 E-Cuber
 278 InlandEmpireCuber
 277 topppits
 274 natezach728
 273 nms777
 272 Mawo Halto
 266 Mark Boyanowski
 261 Alea
 249 weatherman223
 249 Emir Yusuf
 237 SirAD
 236 Ali161102
 234 elimescube
 233 Natanael
 218 ColorfulPockets
 213 Deri Nata Wijaya
 206 Underwatercuber
 201 Coeur de feu
 200 Zach Clark
 199 Hróar Hrólfsson
 196 One Wheel
 187 the super cuber
 187 cuber2018
 186 CornerCutter
 184 JackPurdum
 184 Avinash
 183 LolTreeMan
 175 audiophile121
 166 Marcceello
 161 SpartanSailor
 158 vilkkuti25
 149 TipsterTrickster
 142 Thrasher989
 142 dschieses
 140 Awesomesaucer
 140 oliviervlcube
 139 speedcube.insta
 138 vorherrscher
 125 arbivara
 124 Schmizee
 122 mrjames113083
 121 Ecuasamurai
 116 GTregay
 115 LightFlame_
 115 TwisterCuber
 109 LostGent
 105 KliK
 102 dnguyen2204
 102 julio974
 99 Damen Gambit
 98 RC1998
 88 Dale Nash
 88 qwer13
 85 Josh5271
 81 CubingCrazy
 71 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 70 HighQualityCollection
 69 V.Kochergin
 63 MJCuber05
 63 hotufos
 62 Cuberstache
 57 Bandamo
 57 pinser
 57 ComputerGuy365
 53 Lux
 51 Bubbagrub
 51 xbrandationx
 48 [email protected]
 46 BerserkFrog
 45 Petri Krzywacki
 41 read
 39 EphraYeem
 33 hakatashi
 30 Lfin
 25 Fast zx
 23 RyuKagamine
 22 William Martin Powell
 17 uesyuu
 17 aidanadia
 17 Worm 09624
 11 daniel lin
 11 noamgri3
 9 nathanj439
 8 Mr. Green
 8 StarlilywolfCubes


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2018)

185 competitors, who will win the Cubicle Gift Card? We spin the wheel and itstops at 181! 
Almost the last placed cuber, this time that is *daniel lin*, the 3-bld phantom.

This week he failed in the competition with three dnf:s. That was lucky because now he won
the lottery instead .


----------

